# Mediterranean Games



## Kuvvaci (Jan 1, 2005)

2013 Volos-Greece. capacity 22.700


















2009 Pescara-Italy. capacity 22.000


















2005 Almeria-Spain. capacity 23.000


















2001 Tunis-Tunisia. capacity 60.000


















1997 Bari-Italy. capacity 58 270


















1993 Languedoc-Roussillon/Narbonne- France. capacity 10.000










1991 Athens- Greece. capacity 71 030


















1987 Latakia-Syria. capacity 45'000









1983 Casablanca- Morroco. capacity 55.000


















1979 Split- Yugoslavia/ Croatia. capacity 34 448


















1975 Algier- Algeria. capacity 66.000


















1971 Izmir-Turkey. capacity 63.000


















1967 Tunis-Tunisia. capacity 45.000


















1963 Naples-Italy. capacity 78 210


















1959 Beirut- Lebonan. capacity 18.000









1955 Barcelona-Spain. capacity 56.000


















1951 Alexandria-Egypt. capacity 19.676


----------



## Chimaera (Mar 14, 2007)

And what about the research I did for the 93 Games? Do you think it's incorrect?

You're welcome hno:

EDIT: I see that you edited your post  Where did you find the 18.555 number? I only found the recent capacity, which is 12.000.


----------



## bobo_greek (Apr 16, 2006)

im not sure but i think the volos stadium will be expanded to a capacity of 30,000 seats with a roof around the whole stadium!!! can someone confirm this?


----------



## Kuvvaci (Jan 1, 2005)

Chimaera said:


> And what about the research I did for the 93 Games? Do you think it's incorrect?
> 
> You're welcome hno:
> 
> EDIT: I see that you edited your post  Where did you find the 18.555 number? I only found the recent capacity, which is 12.000.


I can't understand French 

if it is 12.000 I can correct. But I really thank you very much.


----------



## Chimaera (Mar 14, 2007)

Kuvvaci said:


> I can't understand French
> 
> if it is 12.000 I can correct. But I really thank you very much.


I can still translate it if you want.


----------



## KONSTANTINOUPOLIS (Jun 5, 2003)

Volos & Larissa Mediterranean Games 2013










About the possible expansion of the stadion in Volos, i haven't read anything official, only some talks here and there.

Panthessalikon stadion - Volos





































www.stadia.gr

-----------------------------------------
-----------------------------------------

On the other hand, the new stadion which will be build in Larissa (construction starts this Autumn) will expand to 30k for the 2013 games.

Larissa's new stadion


----------



## Kuvvaci (Jan 1, 2005)

Many don't know but Mediterranean Games are important organization for Mediterranean countries like Commonwealth Games are important for British World.

It prepares the new athletes for the Olympics. Many Olympic champions make their debut at the Mediteranean games. Many countries got some new stadia with the help of this organization. This is the only oppostunity for some countries and cities to host an event.

sometimes Mediterranean Games prepares a country for a future Olympic Organizations as we saw in Athens and Barcelona.


----------



## www.sercan.de (Aug 10, 2003)

Stadiums became smaller.


----------



## somataki (Aug 10, 2005)

Kuvvaci said:


> sometimes Mediterranean Games prepares a country for a future Olympic Organizations as we saw in Athens and Barcelona.


I can't see another city from the previous med hosts except Athens and Barcelona that could host an olympics again...


----------



## Kuvvaci (Jan 1, 2005)

I said "sometimes"...


----------



## ingstad (Nov 6, 2007)

if you want more info about the next med games' venues, 
there's the website of Pescara2009.


----------



## Kuvvaci (Jan 1, 2005)

thank you very much.


----------



## Jim856796 (Jun 1, 2006)

Wasn't the stadium in Algiers built in 1976, a year after the Mediterranean Games were held in Algiers?


----------



## Delmat (May 2, 2007)

Kuvvaci said:


> Many don't know but Mediterranean Games are important organization for Mediterranean countries like Commonwealth Games are important for British World.
> 
> It prepares the new athletes for the Olympics. Many Olympic champions make their debut at the Mediteranean games. Many countries got some new stadia with the help of this organization. This is the only oppostunity for some countries and cities to host an event.
> 
> sometimes Mediterranean Games prepares a country for a future Olympic Organizations as we saw in Athens and Barcelona.



Of course the Games are important 
Thanks to them my city got excelent and beautifull stadium and pool complex, indoor Arena, new roads etc.. 
We still feel benefits from it although almost 30 years have passed (1979)


----------



## Kuvvaci (Jan 1, 2005)

^^ thank you for this info kay:

How many new athletes used those complexes? Who knows? Maybe one of them was Blanka Vlasiç!


----------



## Delmat (May 2, 2007)

Hundreds of athletes use them every day. 
Some of them are/were Blanka Vlasic, Goran Ivanisevic, Mario Ancic, tripple European Champion (in a row) in basketball Split (Jugoplastika or POP 84), waterpolo clubs also as european champions, Hajduk Split (Slaven Bilic's native club), handball clubs (Ivano Balic, Metlicic) ....


----------



## Kuvvaci (Jan 1, 2005)

^^ do you have any sport hall for the games?


----------



## strcbrc (Feb 17, 2008)

Kuvvaci said:


> ^^ do you have any sport hall for the games?


Yes.
Big basketball (hanball, tennis etc.) hall:
















There is one smaller also.
Swiming pool (in front of the stadium):


----------



## Kuvvaci (Jan 1, 2005)

Do you think "games" lost its former importance? How will Pescara games be?


----------



## www.sercan.de (Aug 10, 2003)

wooowww
great pool


----------



## Kuvvaci (Jan 1, 2005)

I hope Mersin gets 2017.


----------



## ñuto (Aug 20, 2007)

Mersin and Rijeka are official bids?
Tarragona (Spain) and Tripoli (Lybia) are the bids for 2017 that I know.there are some rumours in the net about Marseille (France)...
the web of Tarragona 2017 (only in spanish and catalan for the moment) is www.tarragona2017.org...




http://olimpismo2007.blogspot.com


----------



## Kuvvaci (Jan 1, 2005)

thank you for the info! does Tarragona already have stadium?


----------



## ñuto (Aug 20, 2007)

Tarragona have a little and old football stadium for 14500 spectators.there are projects for a new stadium, but the venues planned for the 2017 bid are not publics for the moment.
Mersin is an official bid?


----------



## Kuvvaci (Jan 1, 2005)

yes, and they will build a new 30k stadium


----------



## ñuto (Aug 20, 2007)

interesting, good luck
Rijeka is a official bid too?


----------



## Kuvvaci (Jan 1, 2005)

thank you.. good luck for all...

this is the project...


Kuvvaci said:


> *Mersin*'s new stadium project. It will be *30k* with track for 2017 Mediterranean Games candidacy.
> 
> Çiflikköy region is selected for the new stadium and plot belongs to the state that it means there is no any problem. Stadium will be built by TOKİ company (wich is building Galatasaray's new) and TOKİ will get the old stadium. Construction will start right after the project is confirmed.


----------



## Eraser (May 28, 2008)

Rijeka is losser


----------



## Kuvvaci (Jan 1, 2005)

why?


----------



## dudu24 (Mar 20, 2007)

Cuz they never prepared the bid well.. 

They should just give up and let Zadar or Split host it.. they'd get it.


----------



## ñuto (Aug 20, 2007)

but Rijeka is bidding for 2017???





http://olimpismo2007.blogspot.com


----------



## Delmat (May 2, 2007)

I don't think Rijeka will bid anymore 'cause they were very very dissapointed with last result.
It was really strange how Volos won te Games...

More probably Zadar will try or maybe even Split again (but not that probably)


----------



## Kuvvaci (Jan 1, 2005)

why do you think it was strange?


----------



## AntonioGM (Sep 18, 2007)

I live in Almería and I drive every day throught the Mediterranean Games complex. I can make pics for you if you are interested.

I was a volunteer for them and I'm feeling homesickness.


----------



## Kuvvaci (Jan 1, 2005)

please do it! I appreciate so much. I am sure many other forumers might appreciate too.


----------



## ñuto (Aug 20, 2007)

something new about Rijeka o Mersin?


http://olimpismo2007.blogspot.com


----------



## Jim856796 (Jun 1, 2006)

For the 2017 Mediterranean Games, Tarragona is planning a new stadium for their candidacy and Tripoli in Libya already has a large stadium (June 11 Stadium) with an extensive sports complex. I don't think Tripoli needs a new stadium for their canddacy.


----------



## AntonioGM (Sep 18, 2007)

Some 360º pics for the Almería Stadium (currently it the stadium for U.D. Almería football club):

http://www.udalmeriasad.com/estadio/pano.html
http://www.udalmeriasad.com/estadio/ambiente.html

Some photos I found at Google Images.
These pics was taken before the Games, as the stadium was done a year before.


----------



## ñuto (Aug 20, 2007)

Tarragona will be the spanish bid for 2017. 
any news from Mersin, Tripoli or Rijeka????


http://olimpismo2007.blogspot.com


----------



## Jim856796 (Jun 1, 2006)

This is the June 11 Stadium in Tripoli, Libya. Tripoli needs this for their Mediterranean Games bid.


----------



## ñuto (Aug 20, 2007)

*Libya Considering Bid to Stage 2017 Mediterranean Games*
"THE Libyan Olympic is seriously considering bidding to host the 18th edition of the Mediterranean Games in 2017, the multi-sport games held every four years for athletes from countries bordering the Mediterranean basin where Africa, Asia and Europe meet.
Confirming that the Libyan Olympic Committee is still considering making the bid, LOC general secretary Mr Marwan Maghur, told The Tripoli Post: “With all the development taking place in Libya, we believe it should be all put together to show this to the world through an international sporting event.”
The idea came up during the official visit to Tripoli in the past few days of Hon. Mario Pescante in his role as high commissioner to the 16th edition of the Mediterranean Games in Pescara inviting member countries to the Games to be held in the Italian city from June 26 to July 5.
During his short visit Hon. Mario Pescante, who is also IOC Executive Board member and Chairman of the IOC International Relations Commission, accompanied by the Libyan Olympic Committee chairman Eng. Mohammed Al-Qathafi, made a tour of the sports facilities and witnessed the new infrastructure in Tripoli city. Hon Psscante is also President of the Parliamentary Committee of the EU.
Other LOC members, including the secretary, Marwan Kamel Maghur, and Mr Bashir Attarabulsi, a former LOC president who spent a great number of years representing Africa on the International Olympic Committee also accompanied the tour
The Italian IOC official was so impressed with the facilities and the progress made, that he tried to convince the LOC to bid for the 2017 games. He was confident in his request at pushing Tripoli to make its bid. 
He sincerely hoped that after the 17th edition of the Games to be held in Volos City, Greece, the event would be next to organise it eight years from now.
Mr Pescante said he has seen great improvements in Libya, and that the country has made large strides forward in the past 10 years. 
The June 11 football stadium and the Sports City were foremost of the venues visited by the Italian delegation.
In the meantime, Pescante, also an Italian parliament member, talked about the Games in Pescara. He said preparations are very well advanced. 
He went on to say that he was glad that Libya accepted Pescara’s invitation to participate in the 25-event Games that would help to strengthen the already strong relations that exist between Libya and Italy.
Talks between the two sides also touched on several issues related to the Olympic movement. 
At present 23 countries participate in the games. They are:
AFRICA: Libya, Algeria, Egypt, Morocco and Tunisia.
ASIA: Lebanon, Syria and Cyprus.
EUROPE: Albania, Andorra, Bosnia-Herzegovina, Croatia, France, Greece, Italy, Malta, Monaco, Montenegro, San Marino, Serbia, Slovenia, Spa-in and Turkey.
The Mediterranean Games present an op-opportunity for peaceful athletic competition between youth from different continents, cultures and religions - all bound together via a common Olympic Ideal that has sprung from the ancient country of Greece, the cradle of contemporary western civilisation. 
Through these games, a chance is thus given for young people to get to know each other, appreciate each other, and reaffirm or strengthen their ties in a climate of genial rivalry.
The Mediterranean Games are held under the auspices of the International Olympic Committee and the Hellenic Olympic Committee (HOC). 
The first Mediterranean Games were first held in Alexandria, Egypt. Ever since, they have taken place every four years without any interruption."

source: The Tripoli Post 28/02/2009


http://olimpismo2007.blogspot.com


----------



## Delmat (May 2, 2007)

What does Serbia have with mediterranean?


----------



## ingstad (Nov 6, 2007)

Idem for Andorra ... why they are in?

And Israel? don't touch the med sea?

A little bit strange!

I think that also the countries on the Black Sea could become part of The Med Games!


----------



## Bobby3 (Jun 26, 2007)

Israel does, yes.


----------



## ingstad (Nov 6, 2007)

Bobby3 said:


> Israel does, yes.


I know. It was an ironic question ^__^


----------



## spuzva bob (Nov 17, 2008)

Rijeka is a official bid for 2017.

This is a stadium (only in plans):










This is swimming pool complex (open in 2008):


----------



## ñuto (Aug 20, 2007)

any source?


http://olimpismo2007.blogspot.com


----------



## spuzva bob (Nov 17, 2008)

sorry but I can't find anything on english so far, but if I find I will post.


----------



## ñuto (Aug 20, 2007)

any source in croatian would be great too

http://olimpismo2007.blogspot.com

PD: Tarragona is the official spanish bid


----------



## cesco_82 (Jun 23, 2006)

ingstad said:


> Idem for Andorra ... why they are in?
> 
> And Israel? don't touch the med sea?
> 
> ...


as far as i know there's something pending about romania and portugal.

they could join because they are part of the "mediterranean culture". that's why also s.marino and andorra are in.

serbia is already in because of being divided from montenegro.


----------



## cesco_82 (Jun 23, 2006)

spuzva bob said:


> Rijeka is a *official bid* for 2017.
> 
> This is a stadium (only in plans):
> 
> ...


source?


----------



## ñuto (Aug 20, 2007)

cesco_82 said:


> as far as i know there's something pending about romania and portugal.
> 
> they could join because they are part of the "mediterranean culture". that's why also s.marino and andorra are in.
> 
> serbia is already in because of being divided from montenegro.


and Bulgaria, Macedonia and Jordania too. of course Israel and Palestina too!!

http://olimpismo2007.blogspot.com


----------



## ñuto (Aug 20, 2007)

Macedonia (FYROM) is member of CIJM till yesterday.

http://olimpismo2007.blogspot.com


----------



## ñuto (Aug 20, 2007)

Tarragona (Spain) and Alexandria (Egypt) are the first official bids for 2017.
Any news from Rijeka, Mersin or Tripoli?



http://olimpismo2007.blogspot.com


----------



## Latinthug23 (Dec 6, 2007)

cesco_82 said:


> as far as i know there's something pending about romania and portugal.
> 
> they could join because they are part of the "mediterranean culture". that's why also s.marino and andorra are in.
> 
> serbia is already in because of being divided from montenegro.



Any news about more countries joining the Med games ??


----------



## ñuto (Aug 20, 2007)

five cities bidding for the Mediterranean Games 2017: Tarragona (Spain), Tripoli (Libya), Alexandria (Egypt), Mersin (Turkey) and Rijeka (Croatia).

http://olimpismo2007.blogspot.com


----------



## SpicyMcHaggis (Oct 7, 2008)

ñuto said:


> five cities bidding for the Mediterranean Games 2017: Tarragona (Spain), Tripoli (Libya), Alexandria (Egypt), Mersin (Turkey) and Rijeka (Croatia).
> 
> http://olimpismo2007.blogspot.com


Games should be awarded to "smaller" countries. Whenever it was in some big country (like Italy last time) it was second rate tournament which was organized pretty bad. On other hand when it is in some "smaller" countries (Tunisia) its main event and sports infrastructure and entire event are on far higher level.


----------



## fizicki neradnik (Mar 7, 2010)

Maybe for Rijeka 5th time is the charm!:lol:


----------



## cesco_82 (Jun 23, 2006)

Hi guys, after the 5 official candidates, do we have official bid docs?


----------



## www.sercan.de (Aug 10, 2003)

2013 / XVIIth Mediterranean Games will be be held in Mersin.
Looks like they plan to built a new 30,000 stadium.


----------

